# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cila eshte frika me e madhe e jetes suaj?

## pranvera bica

Eshte guximtar ai qe ka frike ate qe duhet ta kete frike,dhe nuk ka frike ate qe nuk duhet ta kete frike...po hajde ma mbushni mendjen mua qe te mos kem  "frika" ne jeten time! Disa frika  kam pasur ne jete...dikur frika ime me e madhe ishin ...qente...sa shikoja qen adrenalina me rritej dhe rrjedhimisht rritej edhe frika...kurse tani kam nje frike shume te madhe ...semundjet!
Po per ju cila eshte frika ne jeten tuaj? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

a esht patjeter te frigohemi prej ndoj gjeje?

skam frige nga asgje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

...............................

----------


## aadili

Une kame frike  kohen,ku dhe si e kam harxhuar.

----------


## maryp

frika me e madhe eshte qe te  mos kem me ne dore kontrollin e jetes time..

----------


## the admiral

> a esht patjeter  frigohemi prej ndoj gjeje?
> 
> skam frige nga asgje


nuk ke as frike qe te humbasesh ndonje njeri te dashur??????

----------


## the admiral

frika ime me e madhe eshte vetmia... (pas klaustofobise lol)

----------


## alnosa

plakja pappappappa ....tmerr .

----------


## FierAkja143

Bie dakort me alnosen. 
Kur vete 25 njeriu pastaj eshte afer 30.  Nga 30 e tutje pastaj mer tatpjetin lol

----------


## Mr Zeid

Te vdes si jomusliman (Allahu na ruajt)

----------

lanche (28-09-2015)

----------


## Goca_e_Tivarit

Kam frikë nga sëmundja,skamja,dhe nga njerëzit me influencë t madhe!

----------


## thirsty

Vdekja e te aferme to mi.

----------


## FierAkja143

frika tjeter me e madhe ne kte moment eshte se mos me ze gripi qenin

----------


## ganimet

Friken me te madhe e kom se nuk morem mesim nga e kaluara e do  te perseritet historia e nenshtrimit ,ndjekjes e persekutimit,me nji fjal ti kthehemi jetes me plot vuajtje.

----------


## Ksanthi

Te humbas njerzit qe dua dhe me duan me shume ne kete bote .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nga zoti kam frik edhe nga as nji tjeter....

----------


## Homza

> frika tjeter me e madhe ne kte moment eshte se mos me ze gripi qenin


u qenin ku ta kesh, thash ca je ka thue lol

----------

FierAkja143 (03-05-2015)

----------


## Homza

Kam frike vetem Zotin.

----------

lanche (28-09-2015)

----------


## modeerf

Errsira...kur eshte erresira kam frik nga gjithcka

----------


## pranvera bica

Uuuuuu!Para disa ditesh ketu ra nje termet i madh...nuk pati deme ne njerez po deme materiale plot...A nuk eshte nje frike e madhe ne jete ...TERMETI!?

----------

